# Rafting/ Whitewater Goals



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm probably going to sound like a complete tool talking about goal setting when it comes to boating, but I am bored and stir crazy waiting for Spring to arrive. I have only had my own boat for 4 years, so as a relative newbie perhaps it is more important. For the last few seasons I have found it helpful - it has kept me on task to progress from class 2 to class 4 rivers. I'm curious if any of you do set goals at the start of the season - rivers you want to run (though many still licking wounds post 4 River and GC lottery), skills you want to obtain, gear you want to buy or make, etc? My goals this season:

1. Actually practice my Swiftwater skills. It seems like clockwork - I take a course, get stoked, promise myself I'm going to practice setting up Z drags, throw bag skills, etc. Then I don't. I am making a commitment that each multi day trip I will at least once pull out all my crap and force the whole crew to join me in reviewing the basics. Same goes for throw bag practice - I'm going to start tossing my kids in on mellow runs near camp and have them (and me) practice.

2. Let my wife and kids row: I admit I have been kind of a dick about this. They all want to row. I let them for 10 minutes and as soon as they make a mistake or the water gets iffy, I take over. I need to mellow out and let them fail (and learn).

3. Chill out/ take more time to absorb the present: I have been so intent on making sure my kids fall in love with boating that I have become somewhat of a perfectionist, getting caught up in wanting the perfect campsite, meal, etc so they have the best time. Well, they officially have fallen in love with boating. It is time for me to mellow out and not stress the little shit.

4. Survive a low water MFS in late September (have permit) without crying once

Alright, thanks for letting me ramble


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

The only goal I have is to enjoy time on the river on a boat with friends and family.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Every year for my birthday at te end of June I try to run a new river or new section of river.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Raft at least once a month. Run new water every year.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

My goals are to have fun, keep the black side down, meet new folks who have good attitudes and continue boating with the ones I know who do. 

There, I've established my goals, now it's time to get out and do it.


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

I definitely have goals to increase the difficulty of the runs I do. But that's more of a long term thing that I don't think aboit much when I'm picking the trips I do. Mostly I want to have a very relaxing amd fun trip and enjoy some quality time outdoors.

I always have a goal to improve my raft frame setup. I started early this year so it won't get to be last min and I'm half adding it to get my boat ready in time.

I do have a rafting related goal to start doing float hunts. I have a nice trip in mind for this fall to float a stretch where I can deer hunt some public land that is only accessible from the river. Anyone else ever do this? I figure worst case scenario I have a fun boat adventure...


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to bring my kids to collect fire wood with an old throw bag. It's our practice, you can't take wood you don't rescue(don't really rescue). I'm doing this while camping on blm land but it's great throw practice. Now when it comes to my wife rowing I encourage it. I will tell her how great she is doing while she wraps the rock on top of number five(kidding,). Your wife and kids will love it more if they feel enabled on the river. Don't forget to have fun and no one should ever leave without a smile.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I definitely set different goals for kayaking than for rafting. Kayaking I generally have a couple of new harder runs that I work towards through the season. I try to set a skill goal and try to learn it or master throughout the season. Last season it was the back-deck roll. I learned it, but this year I would like to move toward mastery.
For rafting I always have different goals. They usually involve going to new and beautiful places and becoming more efficient in camp. The group dynamic is different so the goal is usually about getting out then about pushing boundaries. Every winter I tweak my setup and add a new element. This winter I built a new trailer, added a beaver tail, and am going to rebuild my floor and sideboards to change my weight distribution.
Everyone seems to be concerned with making sure it is fun, but I think a healthy dose of suffering builds character....
And just like backcountry skiing: I always have a goal to never use my safety gear for real. Just for practice.


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

jwburdge said:


> I definitely set different goals for kayaking than for rafting. Kayaking I generally have a couple of new harder runs that I work towards through the season. I try to set a skill goal and try to learn it or master throughout the season. Last season it was the back-deck roll. I learned it, but this year I would like to move toward mastery.
> For rafting I always have different goals. They usually involve going to new and beautiful places and becoming more efficient in camp. The group dynamic is different so the goal is usually about getting out then about pushing boundaries. Every winter I tweak my setup and add a new element. This winter I built a new trailer, added a beaver tail, and am going to rebuild my floor and sideboards to change my weight distribution.
> Everyone seems to be concerned with making sure it is fun, but I think a healthy dose of suffering builds character....
> And just like backcountry skiing: I always have a goal to never use my safety gear for real. Just for practice.


What's a back deck roll?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

LoneWolf69 said:


> What's a back deck roll?


Good roll to have in the quiver:

Paddle Education – Back Deck Roll


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

kayakfreakus said:


> Good roll to have in the quiver:
> 
> Paddle Education – Back Deck Roll


So I was reading that imagining it being a raft thing. Trying to figure out wtf it was talking about... Then watched the video and realized it was a kayak thing... Made a lot more sense... Ha ha

On the note of suffering and fun, I'm totally with you on that. I've just gotten to the point where I think of them as the same thing. If you think of fun as being in two categories, fun now or fun later, suffering on a wilderness adventure falls into the fun later category. Which is the best kind in my opinion. I much rather have a hard time but have an awesome story to share. Plus like you said it builds character. That's why its called an adventure...


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

LoneWolf69 said:


> On the note of suffering and fun, I'm totally with you on that. I've just gotten to the point where I think of them as the same thing. If you think of fun as being in two categories, fun now or fun later, suffering on a wilderness adventure falls into the fun later category. Which is the best kind in my opinion. I much rather have a hard time but have an awesome story to share. Plus like you said it builds character. That's why its called an adventure...


I remember as a kid back in the 80s when we used to go rafting and end up freezing our tails off. The weather report just wasn't the same back then. More than a few times we took out and the kids got to sit under the raft propped up by an oar to keep us out of the rain while the parents ran shuttle. Kinda sucked then, but is remembered fondly as time rolls on. Good times. Now a days, we look at the weather outlook a bit too much and miss out on the fun!


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

*All I want...*

...is to score a f****g MFS or Selway permit.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

LoneWolf69 said:


> I do have a rafting related goal to start doing float hunts. I have a nice trip in mind for this fall to float a stretch where I can deer hunt some public land that is only accessible from the river. Anyone else ever do this? I figure worst case scenario I have a fun boat adventure...


I'm doing a float hunt this spring, going to be exciting and I'll let you know if the turkeys cooperate.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Relax in big water and work on my self rescue if I don't.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

fajawiebe said:


> Raft at least once a month. Run new water every year.


Thats been my new year resolution for a few years now.
I made it year before last but missed it last year due to ice.
This year I am trying to take the same photo every month
This one is from January . Feb actually had way less snow


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Commercial guide as little as possible, private boat as much as possibly, shooting for over 40 days this year, meet new rafting friends and see new rivers!


----------



## keenan (May 26, 2015)

Run new water every year.


----------

